# All I Want is a Cup of Tea!!! What to drink?



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Good Morning!

To be on the safe side, I am being cautious as to what I do.

All I want is a cup of tea. I have fresh chamimile tea, old red raspberry and red clover. May I drink ANY of them? I just want a cup of tea!

(I was reading that som believe RRLT can cause early miscarriage...want to stay away from taht!)

help!

Mrs B


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never heard of RRL causing miscarriages. I think it's one of those things where people figure that if it helps in labor it must be bad for the first trimester. I've had at least three early miscarriages, and I truly believe that there was NOTHING I could have done to prevent them.

But if you are worried about it, chamomile should be fine.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you!

Several sites mentional "medicinal amounts" and such. Should I just make the tea the 'regular' way (using loose)?

Mrs B


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I drank a cup of RRL tea (loose) almost every day of my first trimester at my MW's suggestion. I agree with Stacie--chamomile should be fine for sure. Next time you're out, get some nettle leaf--it's really good for you particularly when you're pregnant.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are really worried you can get Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea, I drank it a bunch when pg.


----------



## amymckinney (Aug 20, 2008)

Mama's Red Raspberry Brew from the Bulk Herb Store (http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Mamas-Red-Raspberry-Brew) is rumored to be a great -- very fresh -- organic mix of Red Raspberry (to strengthen the uterus), Nettle (for bloating), Peppermint (for flavor and digestion help), and Alfalfa (for increased nutritional value). It's also fairly cheap for what you get. You can get them in 1/2 lb increments. I've used some of their mixes before, and ordered the RR Brew just recently. I heard it tasted great.

Hope that helps.


----------

